# Poster: Ranitomeya & Andinobates



## Illustrator

Hello all frog people!
After a long work a new poster is on the market. A complete illustrated display of all ranitomeya species and andinobates species and its most common color forms and local variations. The job has been a long process and I hope people will use it.
Has anyone bought the poster and what do you think of the work?
http://www.herperschoise.se/PICTURE/1508-4-pilgiftplanschhel.jpg


----------



## shibbyplustax

Looks great! when i get the time/funds to get a frog room together it will deff be on my list of purchases.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stevenhman

Where can you buy one?


----------



## jruffing46

What website can you purchase this poster from?


----------



## Pumilo

This is, I think the third time you've teased us with this. Never once have you told us where to find it.


----------



## JimO

Maybe this Poster doesn't really exist - I guess it would be considered and ImPoster...hahahaha


----------



## heckler

I located it on a Swedish website...I think anyhow

Pilgiftgrodeplansch - herperschoise


----------



## -Jex-

Someone get these to the US! I want one! lol


----------



## Gamble

Im looking for these exact kind of posters for every species available in our hobby.

Anyone know where i can find posters like this one?

PM me, so as not to hijack this thread. Thx.

BTW ... poster is awesome. US arrival PLEASE!


----------



## Erikb3113

And to not even be able to see it close enough to read


----------



## Illustrator

These posters can be bought at:
herperschoise (only place in Sweden)
Dartfrog - Everything for the Amphibian Keeper (only place in UK)
Ranitomeya.com | Thumbnail Dart Frog (only place in US)
Ranitomeya.com have ordered a bunch but i still wait for payment from them so i can send them to them. All in US will be able to purchase thru them in a short future.

If anyone wants to get more than 10 and are in a hurry. Send me a massage and i give you some info.


----------



## jorgas

I have one. Its really nice. Everybody should have one


----------



## bebert

I want one now ! ^^


----------



## Erikb3113

Could not find where on the website it was for sale...


----------



## yours

Illustrator said:


> All in US will be able to purchase thru them in a short future.


Perhaps a lil' patience....


----------



## Erikb3113

ahhhh..my bad


----------



## SmackoftheGods

I'm not sure how exactly to phrase my question.... Clearly this poster is not limited to those frogs in the hobby (I see you have the nominant, Veradero, and reticulated morphs of fantasticus on the poster), but it seems as though you have extra frogs (I don't ever remember there being a dozen morphs of fantasticus).... So I guess the question is, where did the list of frogs used on this poster come from? (Or perhaps I'm wrong and there ARE twelve morphs of fantasticus... or maybe the poster adheres to the old nomenclature?)


----------



## motydesign

i think he is showing variation in morphs as well not 12 different morphs


----------



## Shockfrog

It seems to me the poster also shows intrapopulational variation. Just look at this: http://www.dartfrog.co.uk/books/images/ranitomeya_poster-lrg.jpg

The picture has two variations of Rio Pachitae sirensis, so I guess the same could be the case with the fantastica. I also read here Books Pricelist that it was made in collaboration with Jason Brown. Seems to me it's not a crappy piece of work...


----------



## SmackoftheGods

I had no intention of insinuating that it was a "crappy piece of work," I just want to know where the author/creator is getting these frogs and how the poster is organized/labeled. I can see from Brian's blown up picture that they are listed by locality (which is good), but not in a sense that I can recognize them (I can assume from phenotype which locality is probably which of my frogs, but not with any surety).... What is the frog in the lower left, the one that says "Nieva?"


----------



## Shockfrog

Oh no, those where my words. You didn't insinuate them...

That "Nieva" frog is actually "Santa María de Nieva" feel free to look it up in the latest paper on the revision of Ranitomeya.


----------



## Illustrator

> I had no intention of insinuating that it was a "crappy piece of work," I just want to know where the author/creator is getting these frogs and how the poster is organized/labeled. I can see from Brian's blown up picture that they are listed by locality (which is good), but not in a sense that I can recognize them (I can assume from phenotype which locality is probably which of my frogs, but not with any surety).... What is the frog in the lower left, the one that says "Nieva?"


Ha ha ha.. let me describe what the poster shows.
The images shows a color morph/form that exists. We have tried to illustrate the most hobby occurring colormorphs and the differens inside the species. The text below is an example of where to find it in nature (a location). Of course the colormorph can be found in other places as well. The location is just an example where to find it. In some cases the location is the only place to find it and some times the colormorph or species are more wide spread. 
The illustrations are an example of how the color looks like but they can be brighter, darker, larger and smaller specimens in the same color form, but to show all variants was impossible. 
Where the species changed name the old scientific name is below the illustrated frog. 
I hope the poster will make some species more clear to everybody and that there will be more correct identifikation of what frogs we have. In the market we can se other names of the frogs and we are not sure of what location or what colormorph we talk about so this is a step to get it right.


----------



## Chris Miller

Hey all,

These posters finally cleared and I have them.

See here...

Thanks!


----------



## motydesign

i wonder if this will ever be leaked digitally, i am wanting to compile all the drawings out there and keep combining them... might be a pipe dream but its something to do when im board at home and want to dink around with PS.


----------



## Amphibian addict

-Jex- said:


> Someone get these to the US! I want one! lol


i saw one for pumilio at frog day


----------



## ETwomey

That poster is freakin' awesome. I'm gonna have to order a few of these once I'm back in the US. Great job, Illustrator.


----------



## Drachenblut

10 Years Later... I'm really hoping I could still get one of these posters. Happy to pay for it! There should be a digital copy somewhere... maybe someone can take it to a Staples or some such and get it scanned?

Sorry for awakening this thread, but I really, REALLY want this poster!


----------

